# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  crvena kopča - HITNO

## brane

kako i gdje nabaviti "crvenu kopču"
prijateljica ju nije dobila uz sjedalicu a kako je sjedalica na poklon stigla iz BiH ne može ić tamo tražiti kopču tamo jedva da znaju "šta je autosjedalica"

----------


## Amalthea

:? 

Servisira li se uopće autosjedalica? Koji je proizvođač? Možda preko lokalnog (hrvatskog) dobavljača za isti tip?

----------


## brane

sjedalica je Cam-ova
to su one sjedalice koje su od par proizvođača identične samo imaju drugačiji natpis na navlaci

http://www.turbolimac.com/ShopCode/S...e/11470217.jpg

otprilike ovako...
konstrukcija je identična ovoj

----------


## casper

šaljem ti pp

----------


## Ancica

Nazalost Cam-ove sjedalice ne dolaze s kopcama. Ono sto frendica treba napravit je oslati pismo Camu i objasniti im problem (da se sjedalica ne moze dobro pricvrstiti i da vam treba kopca za fiksiranje pojasa vozila, tzv. lock-off device). Jel vam treba adresa?

----------


## brane

jedna dobra teta je sacuvala kopcu od svoje sjedalice koja je pukla i ona je bacila u smeće tako da smo dobili kopcu od nje

----------


## Ancica

OK, al svejedno bi se trebalo javiti proizvodacu, zbog dva razloga. Prvi, autosjedalica se treba koristiti strogo po uputama a posto u uputama za ovu sjedalicu nema kopce odnosno ova kopca nije originalni ili zamjenski dio same sjedalice, postoji problem.

Drugi, ako se nitko ne javi Cam-u s ovim problemom, nista ih ne obavezuje da se njime pozabave.

Nazalost, kod skoro bilo koje promjene najvecu ulogu igraju potrosaci. Ako se oni ne zale, proizvodac ili ne zna da postoji problem ili, ako zna, lako se vadi na to da se "nitko nije zalio".

Ovo ne pisem kao kritiku nikom od potrosaca samo mislim da je vazno naglasiti.

Ako postoji problem s odredenim proizvodom, jedini nacin da ga se rijesi je da potrosaci koji su vlasnici tog proizvoda pisu direktno proizvodacu (a dobro bi bilo i kopiju poslati nadleznom tijelu koje je odgovorno za homologaciju proizvoda - u ovom specificnom slucaju, talijanskom ministarstvu transporta).

Nakon sto je na proizvod ulozena prijava od strane jednog ili vise potrosaca druge organizacije kao sto su udruga potrosaca, roda itd. mogu pritisnuti proizvodaca da se problem rijesi.

----------


## Poslid

Južer sam popuno istu sjedalicu vidjela u KTC.vom dućanu u Čakovcu (ali mislim da se zove Romi-bubu). Nije imala na onoj šipki kroz koju se provlači pojas nikakav "stoper". To je ta crvena kopča o kojoj pričate?

Upalo mi je u oči, jer su mi cure na pregledu rekle da naša stara autosjedalica nije dobra jer taj stoper ne radi više dobro svoj posao, odnosno ne drži pojas dovoljno učvršćen. 

A sjedalica inače ima certifikat :? 

Druga stvar - vidjela sam jednu autosjedalicu u istom dućanu - nešto kao između sjedalice i bustera jer izgleda kao buster s naslonom, ali ima svoje pojaseve, bez ceritfikata i vidljvog imena (u najlonu je)  i od stiropora - totalno čudna stvar !!!???

----------


## Ancica

Problem s "crvenom kopcom" odnosno kopcom koja se koristi u svrhu fiksiranja pojasa vozila tako da se sjedalica ne otpusti tijekom normalne voznje je ta da je regulacija nejasna po pitanju da li je ta kopca (ili nesto drugo u tu svrhu) obavezno. Interpretacija istog ovisi o administracijama koje provode regulaciju odnosno drzavnim institucijama koji izdaju certifikate.

Samo zalbom se ih moze potaknuti da promijene misljenje. 

Kod ovog Romi-Bubu-a treba prvo pogledati upute i vidjeti da li po njima postoji nesto slicno takvoj "kopci". Ako da a na sjedalici je nema, onda trebas uputiti primjedbu sefu trgovine kao i distributeru sjedalica (info o tome tko je distributer i kontakt informacije mozes dobiti od trgovine). Ako je nema niti po uputama ali se sjedalica ne moze dobro pricvrstiti onda trebas poslati primjedbu proizvodacu, s kopijom distributeru i drzavnom odjelu koji je odgovoran za davanje atesta - a to vidis po broju koji uz zaokruzeni E na oznaci atesta), a i nama bi dobro dosla kopija da imamo amuniciju za stisnuti ako dode do toga.

Kod ove druge sjedalica koja naizgled ne nosi atest, treba je jako dobro pregledati jer je nekad dobro sakriven. Mozes zatraziti djelatnika trgovine da ti izvadi sjedalicu iz vrece da pregledas. Ako nema atest, trebas obavjestiti sefa trgovine da ponuda te sjedalice na prodaju nije u skladu s Pravilnikom o tehnickim uvjetima vozila na cestama kojim autosjedalice moraju nositi atest ECE R44/03. Ukoliko ti ne vjeruje, uputi ga/je da kontaktira Nacelnika odjela za sigurnost u prometu na cestama Ministarstva mora turizma, prometa i razvitka, te Drzavni inspektorat.

I javi nama ishod, ako ces raditi ista od gore navedenog  :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Ova prva Romi-Bubu nema ni na uputstvima ništa takvoga. Ali ja ju ne mislim kupiti, pa ne znam da li i onda mogu slati primjedbe (na temelju čega - neće mi dati u trgovini da to poslikam)

Ova druga sjedalica (sad sam se sjetila) ima priložen list papira A4 format na kojem su napisani neki podaci o toj sjedalici i upotreba, a u prvoj rečenici piše da zadovoljava sigurnosne ujete prema Zakonu tom i tom, neki E i brojevi. ALi meni je jako čudno to što je sjedalica od stiropora i ne vjerujem da je to baš sigurno.

----------


## Ancica

Poslid, za ovu prvu de kad si ponovo u tom ducanu vidi koji je broj uz zaokruzeno slovo E pa javi.

Za ovu drugu, to kaj je od stiropora nije problem ako je booster al ako ima svoje pojaseve onda je to malo cudno. De vidi i za tu kad si sljedeci put u ducano da skopiras sto vise informacija pa mi posalji na pp. Posebno teba info o tome tko je proizvodac, za koje je grupe dizajnirana, jel ima atest i koji itd.

----------


## Poslid

Potrudit ću se, a reći ću i Amalthei nek pogleda - mislim da ona više zalazi u taj dućan.

----------


## mamazika

Da li za djecu preko 20 kg uopće treba fiksirati remen tom crvenom kopčom?

----------


## mamaja

kakva je sjedalica? ako je booster, a trebao bi biti, onda kopča nije potrebna, jer dijete drži pojas automobila. 
kopča se koristi kada pojas automobila drži sjedalicu, da ju fiskira na mjestu, samo ako je tako navedeno u uputama.

----------


## mamazika

Radi se o boosteru s leđima i sjedalom, nije predviđeno za držanje sjedalice (pojas ide preko sjedalice i tijela djeteta, provlači se ispod naslona za glavu na sjedalici i one kukice na guznom dijelu, nego zato da se pojas fiksira u tom zategnutom položaju, tj ne razvlači-uvlači kao kad nije fiksiran.

----------


## mamazika

Naime, imam 2 stolca tog tipa, jedan kojem se pojas fiksira na naslonu za glavu, i drugi kod kojeg klizi, pa me zanima koji je sigurniji. Onaj fiksirani se, koliko god ga ja pritegnem, uvijek uspije razlabaviti.

----------


## Ancica

I jedan i drugi prolaze ako naucis dijete da ga ne razvlaci. Al onaj koji ima "fiksator" pruza bolju zastitu jer otezava djetetu da izmigolji ramenom van pojasa. 

Mislim da znam na koji sistem mislis jer i ja imam to na jednom od nasih boostera, na Britax-ovom. Utor za gornji dio pojasa, onaj klizni, je u naslonu za glavu i ima sistem da kad provuces pojas na odredenoj duljini da se vise ne da otpustiti bez da ga izvuces van iz utora. Meni to savrseno funkcionira jer mi je onda dijete kao prikovano (nema da se saginje da bi nesto pobralo s poda ili sl. pa da se pojas razvuce).

----------


## mamazika

Joj da, to saginanje me košta glasnica...
Je li onda pametno rješenje staviti ovaj sigurniji stolac u nesigurniji auto (škoda felicija) a drugi u opel corsu, iako se češće vozi u opelu?
Nije nam opcija svaki put seliti, jer ih MM vozi s jednim (opelom), ja skupim s drugim autom.

----------


## Ancica

Kako mislis da je jedan auto sigurniji od drugog?

Ja bih eventualno rekla da ovu s kopcom stavite u auto u kojem se cesce vozi, ako je jedan od ta dva takav i ako mu sjedalica odgovara.  Ako ne moze, onda se ne bih zamarala.

----------


## mamazika

Meni opel djeluje sigurnije od škode, ali to je možda samo moja procjena.
Ova koja se ne fiksira je sad u opelu, MM ga zakopčava sa svog mjesta (krakat je pa samo ispruži ruku) i njemu bi bilo dosta nezgodno s tom kopčom, a ja ih zakopčavam s njihovih vrata jer se ne mogu toliko okrenuti otraga, pa mi je svejedno.

----------


## Ancica

Onda ostavite tako.

----------


## aqua

E, a što ako se ta crvena kopča sa sjedalice strga? Nadam se da odgovor nije da kupimo novi stolac   :Rolling Eyes:  

Jel znate gdje se to može nabaviti?

----------


## Amalthea

Ne može se.

Evo, ja na burzi tražila rabljenu i jedva pronašla (dala mi Poslid koja više ne koristi AS).

----------


## aqua

Uf..

----------


## maaja79

> ...a kako je sjedalica na poklon stigla iz BiH ne može ić tamo tražiti kopču *tamo jedva da znaju "šta je autosjedalica*"


stvarno tako mislis?

----------


## Peggy Sue

podizem.

autosjedalica koju smo dobili na poklon je tipa Brevi Grand Prix 0 - 18, tek je nedavno montirana u auto, naravno po uputama. sudeci po vasim postovima, nije najsretnije rjesenje ali drugu nemamo niti trenutno mozemo priustiti. 

buduci da smo iz BiH, nemamo gdje otici na pregled AS tako da se toplo nadam da je ista ispravno postavljena. jos veci razlog za brigu je crvena kopca ili H kopca koja nije dosla uz AS niti je se uopce spominje u uputama. citam da se te kopce ne mogu nabaviti neovisno o AS, a sto se tice obracanja generalnom zastupniku, priznajem da nisam probala. isla sam u trgovinu gdje je kupljena (TL), medjutim, nisu mi mogli pomoci. 

inace, AS je montirana na srednjem straznjem sjedistu, auto je tipa ford focus karavan koji iznad tog sjedista ima naslon za glavu. isti se donjim dijelom naslanja na naslon za ledja i djelomicno smeta prilikom montiranja AS. smijem li naslon podici pa uglaviti AS ispod njega? kontam da bi to moglo posluziti kao dodatno ucvrscenje AS dok ne rijesimo pitanje kopce. ili da taj naslon izvadim?

uf, dileme, dileme... svasta sam ovdje natrpala, oprostite i hvala

----------


## srecica

> inace, AS je montirana na srednjem straznjem sjedistu, auto je tipa ford focus karavan koji iznad tog sjedista ima naslon za glavu. isti se donjim dijelom naslanja na naslon za ledja i djelomicno smeta prilikom montiranja AS. smijem li naslon podici pa uglaviti AS ispod njega? kontam da bi to moglo posluziti kao dodatno ucvrscenje AS dok ne rijesimo pitanje kopce. ili da taj naslon izvadim?


Mozes podici naslon za glavu, tako ce sjedalica bolje prionuti uz naslon sjedala, mozes dapace taj naslon za glavu i potpuno ukloniti jer ces tako imati i bolju preglednost kad gledas u retrovizor.

----------


## Dia

vec sam postavila pitanje na drugoj temi (dok pretraznik nije radio nisam nasla ovu temu   :Embarassed:   a znala sam da postoji)

uglavnom kupila sam bubu u tl (ne pitajte zasto) bila je jedna skuplja (bez crvene kopce) i jeftinija (sa crvenom kopcom), ja kupila jeftiniju zbog kopce, e sad u uputama se uopce ta kopca ne spominje
mene zanima dal sam ja dobro napravila i stavila kopcu dolje kod pojasa, gdje je kopca koja se utakne 
tak je nasa pegperego 0+ imala H kopcu

----------


## Ancica

Kako izgleda na slikovnim uputama?

U pravilu crvena kopca ide tamo dole di se pojas ukopcava u sjedalo tik do kopce, i to samo preko trake gornjeg dijela pojasa (ne preko obje trake), al ima nekih kod kojih ide preko oba. Ako mozes sliknut kopcu pa stavit tu, bit ce lakse za procijenit koja je.

----------


## Ancica

Btw, jel nosi bubu atest sad?

----------


## Dia

ima bubu atest, mogu doma pogledati tocan br. pa staviti
inace mi je prodavacica rekla da su ti hrvatske sjedalice (magmine) radjene u kini, jel to tocno?

tak sam i stavila (samo si to ti bolje napisala rijecima)
mislim da nebi obe trake stale u kopcu, bum pofotkala

----------


## Dia

evo

----------


## triplemama

> kako i gdje nabaviti "crvenu kopču"
> prijateljica ju nije dobila uz sjedalicu a kako je sjedalica na poklon stigla iz BiH ne može ić tamo tražiti kopču tamo jedva da znaju "šta je autosjedalica"


Ovo je bilo nisko za nas iz BiH   :Rolling Eyes:  
Vjeruj mi da znamo šta je AS

----------


## štrumpf

Podižem...
Imamo ovakvu AS, ali nema šanse da je učvrstimo u auto da se ne mrda... pomagajte

----------


## Ancica

Strumpf, koje je godine auto?

----------


## štrumpf

2000.

----------


## Freja

Tražim dobru dušu koja možda ima jednu crvenu kopču koja joj više ne treba. Na sjedalici za koju mi treba je izgubljen onaj dio kojim se zajedno zakvače dva kraka.

----------


## dalmatinka

Ja sam je imala , samo se nadam da je nisam bacila u zadnjem naletu pospremanja.
Sutra pogledam pa javim.

----------


## Freja

Hvala puno! I ja se nadam da je nisi bacila.  :Heart:

----------


## dalmatinka

Nisam :Grin:  , daj adresu na pp da ti pošaljem.

----------


## Berlin

I meni treba crvena kopča........

----------

